# Bildupload nicht möglich



## Avalanche (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

musste heute feststellen, dass ich keine Bilder in meine Galerie uploaden kann. Nachdem das Java-Symbol erscheint, passiert nichts weiter.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> musste heute feststellen, dass ich keine Bilder in meine Galerie uploaden kann. Nachdem das Java-Symbol erscheint, passiert nichts weiter.



Hi,

hier liegt kein Fehler der Seite vor, das Applet startet. Java hat das Problem, das es sich nicht "aktualisiert" sondern neu installiert. D.h. hat man mehrere Updates für Java für seinen Rechner erhalten, sind mehrere Versionen installiert. Hier hilft nur, Java mal komplett runterschmeißen (Systemsteuerung -> Software) und die aktuellste Version installieren. 

Java-Plugins laden auch manchmal erst recht spät, wenn der Rechner viel zu tun hat.


----------



## Frank-414 (28. Juni 2008)

Also selbst wenn ich Java komplett runterschmeiße und neu-installiere kann ich auch danach keinen erfolgreichen Bilder-Upload durchführen. Nach der Meldung "Upload comlete" ist von den ausgewählten Bildern keins in der Galerie...

???


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn ich Java komplett runterschmeiße und neu-installiere kann ich auch danach keinen erfolgreichen Bilder-Upload durchführen. Nach der Meldung "Upload comlete" ist von den ausgewählten Bildern keins in der Galerie...
> 
> ???



Das Problem hatte regnor auf seinem Arbeitsrechner auch, auf dem Zockrechner (frische Kiste) gab es keine Probleme beim Upload der gleichen Bilder. 
Für solche Fälle müssen wir wohl einen herkömmlichen Alternativ-Upload mit mehreren Upload-Feldern anbieten.


----------



## Frank-414 (28. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte regnor auf seinem Arbeitsrechner auch, auf dem Zockrechner (frische Kiste) gab es keine Probleme beim Upload der gleichen Bilder.
> Für solche Fälle müssen wir wohl einen herkömmlichen Alternativ-Upload mit mehreren Upload-Feldern anbieten.



Das wäre wohl die Ideallösung! Selbst wenn das nicht ganz so komfortabel ist, so kann man halt dennoch Bilder hochladen. Werde es sehnsüchtig erwarten...^^


----------



## Reska (3. Juli 2008)

Ah gut... an dem Problem wird also gearbeitet.

Das bloggen macht nämlich im Moment gar keinen Spaß mehr wenn mans nicht mit aktuellen Screenshots untermauern kann.

Bei mir ist übrigends folgendermaßen: Ich nutze Opera. Wenn ich Bilder uploaden will bekomme ich nicht das Menü dafür angezeigt (bin ein dummer User: Nennt sich das Plug-In?)
Beim Internetexplorer kann ich meine Bilder auswählen und der behauptet auch etwas hochzuladen, aber dann sind die Bilder nicht in der Gallerie vorhanden.


----------



## LittleFay (3. Juli 2008)

@Reska
Solange es nicht funktioniert, lade deine Screens halt irgendwo hoch (zB Imageshack) und baue sie in deine Blogs ein.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2008)

Ausnahmsweise mal ein Statusupdate *g* - bezieht sich auf den Entwicklungs-Server, nicht das Live-System:  Das Formular für den Alternativupload steht, auch die Einstellung ist schon erweitert, mit der man zwischen Java und normaler Version wechseln kann. Der Upload funktioniert soweit auch - Habt Geduld. :-)


----------



## Frank-414 (3. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal ein Statusupdate *g* - bezieht sich auf den Entwicklungs-Server, nicht das Live-System:  Das Formular für den Alternativupload steht, auch die Einstellung ist schon erweitert, mit der man zwischen Java und normaler Version wechseln kann. Der Upload funktioniert soweit auch - Habt Geduld. :-)



Klasse, hast mich direkt in (noch) bessere Laune versetzt...!!! *ggg*

Jetzt musst Du nur noch den Autoblog auf ewig sabotieren/deaktivieren und alles wird gut...^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Klasse, hast mich direkt in (noch) bessere Laune versetzt...!!! *ggg*



Heute wird das aber nix mehr - ich möchte die Arbeitsstunden der letzten 3 Wochen garnet hochrechnen.. *g*


----------



## Frank-414 (3. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Heute wird das aber nix mehr - ich möchte die Arbeitsstunden der letzten 3 Wochen garnet hochrechnen.. *g*



NP, ich hatte das auch nicht mehr heute erwartet. Mir reicht es zu wissen, dass es in Kürze kommt...^^

Und was Deine Arbeitsstunden angeht: Hättest Du besser mal auf mich gehört als ich gesagt habe, dass Du Dein Bettchen nicht so vernachlässigen sollst...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffel (4. Juli 2008)

hmmm, wann gibts den Alternativeupload. 

So langsam verliere ich echt die Geduld.

sorry, ist mir klar das ihr jede menge Arbeit reingesteckt habt aber mittlerweile wünsch ich mir echt das alte Buffed zurück. :-(


----------



## LittleFay (4. Juli 2008)

Muffel schrieb:


> hmmm, wann gibts den Alternativeupload.
> 
> So langsam verliere ich echt die Geduld.
> 
> sorry, ist mir klar das ihr jede menge Arbeit reingesteckt habt aber mittlerweile wünsch ich mir echt das alte Buffed zurück. :-(



ZAM hat erst gestern einen Status dazu gegeben... Und einen Tag später fragst du schon nach?
Meine Güte, es geht nunmal nicht alles immer sofort und auf der Stelle.


----------



## Muffel (4. Juli 2008)

jo, bin genervt. Habs vorgestern über ne Stunde versucht und heute wieder. 
Egal, hab die Bilder jetzt woanders hochgeladen da es wichtig war.


----------



## Frank-414 (4. Juli 2008)

Muffel schrieb:


> Egal, hab die Bilder jetzt woanders hochgeladen da es wichtig war.



Sind _buffed_-Blogs wirklich sooo wichtig...??? ;-)


----------



## LittleFay (4. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Sind _buffed_-Blogs wirklich sooo wichtig...??? ;-)



Nee nee.. WoW ist noch viel wichtiger. *gg*


----------



## Frank-414 (4. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Nee nee.. WoW ist noch viel wichtiger. *gg*



*SUCHTI...!!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (4. Juli 2008)

*spielt doch zur Zeit GW und nicht WoW* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (4. Juli 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> *spielt doch zur Zeit GW und nicht WoW*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrhrhr, das ist ja wirklich seeehr viiieeel besser...^^


----------



## Webi (13. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Hrhrhr, das ist ja wirklich seeehr viiieeel besser...^^


muss den Beitrag mal pushen, upload geht noch ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (13. Juli 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> muss den Beitrag mal pushen, upload geht noch ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür funktioniert aber der alternative Upload. Einfach in den Einstellungen Java-Uploads "verhindern" und auf bekannte Art und Weise Bilder hochladen. Bei mir klappt das problemlos und das sogar schon seit einigen Tagen. Danke B3N und ZAM...


----------



## Webi (14. Juli 2008)

ok. werd ich mal testen. Also Bilderuplaod deaktivieren und nochmal versuchen.
thx


----------



## Elledar (16. Juli 2008)

Ok aber wie finde ich die Einstellungen von Java und vorallem wo?


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Juli 2008)

Elledar schrieb:


> Ok aber wie finde ich die Einstellungen von Java und vorallem wo?



Bin mir nicht sicher worauf Du genau hinaus willst.

Geh' einfach in Deine Profil-Optionen -> _mybuffed_-Einstellungen und deaktiviere dort das Java-Applet. Dann kannst Du Bilder in der Galerie ohne Java-Probleme auf "altbackene" Weise hochladen.


----------



## Evereve (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab bei mir jetzt wieder auf den alten upload umgeschalten und so lädt buffed das Bild schon mal hoch. Dann hab ich allerdings das Problem, dass das Bild nicht angezeigt wird, nur ein weises Blatt mit einem roten X drin. An was kann das liegen?
Das hochgeladene Bild hat jpeg Format und wird auf meinem Rechner richtig angezeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Juli 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir jetzt wieder auf den alten upload umgeschalten und so lädt buffed das Bild schon mal hoch. Dann hab ich allerdings das Problem, dass das Bild nicht angezeigt wird, nur ein weises Blatt mit einem roten X drin. An was kann das liegen?
> Das hochgeladene Bild hat jpeg Format und wird auf meinem Rechner richtig angezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmh, vielleicht einfach nur ein Fehler beim Upload als Einzelfall...

Hast Du es mehrfach, evtl. auch mit unterschiedlichen Bildern probiert?

Bei mir jedenfalls funktioniert der alternative Upload bisher tadellos...


----------



## ZAM (16. Juli 2008)

Ändere mal die Endungen der Bilder von JPG auf jpg


----------



## max93 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss das Thema leider nochmal aufwärmen, aber bei mir funktioniert der "alternative" Upload nicht ganz.

Ich hab jetzt mehrmals versucht unterschiedliche Bilder hochzuladen (zweimal .png einmal .jpeg). Jedesmal erhalte ich die Meldung, dass das Bild hochgeladen wurde und in der Galerie ist auch ein Eintrag für die Bilder vorhanden. Die PNG Bilder sind nicht zu sehen, das .jpg funktioniert.

Gibts Gründe, warum PNG nicht funktionieren? Wäre schon gut, wenn das freie Bildformat auch unterstützt würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke & Ciao.
Markus
];-)

-- 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2008)

max93 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich muss das Thema leider nochmal aufwärmen, aber bei mir funktioniert der "alternative" Upload nicht ganz.
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sidn da, jedoch scheint es leider immernoch ein Problem zu geben. Ich hab es eben geprüft: Alle Dateiformate werden beim Upload in JPEG umgewandelt aber mit ihren original Datei-Endungen in die Datenbank eingetragen. Ich hab die Endungen grad mal angepasst, ich setze das nochmal auf die Bug-Liste.


----------



## max93 (7. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab die Endungen grad mal angepasst, ich setze das nochmal auf die Bug-Liste.


Super! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Ciao.
Markus


----------

